# Nuts and bolts dvd.. Not what I expected.



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok, I'm sure I'm going to get flamed to high heaven for this and may even come off like a jerk but I honestly feel like I just got ripped off. I thought this was supposed to be an actual Video showing how to tune a bow and make adjustments to it... How to make fine tune adjustments to draw length, stance, grip.. etc.. It's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that! it's just hours of a bunch of still photos (mostly of random bows leaning against a wall) that have already been posted on here with Alan doing some kind of voice over. It's like I just paid him $25 to read his posts from here out loud to me.

So I'm sure I will get flamed and insulted now because I spoke out loud my disappointment with this thing but I honestly expected a how to video. I expected to see him take a bow out of a box, put it in vice/press make adjustments and explain to us why he was doing it as he showed us how he was doing it.. I expected a video of him tying in nocking points, d loops etc.. Not just him reading to me how it's done while showing me a picture of a bare 2010 PSE money maker..

Watch the trailer on Vimeo.. the whole dvd is literally like that.. screen shots of people's posts from here and pictures of bows. I believe This will actually confuse new archers way more than it will help them. Very disappointed...


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

This one will be epic in length.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats what I thought the video would of been about to.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope its not just that .. Iv ordered mine and it should ship tomorrow.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Watch the trailer.. https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd 

90% of the DVD is EXACTLY like the whole trailer.. the video is just a 4 hour version of the trailer.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems to be some misalignment of expectations... Like the OP, I was hoping for a series of hands on videos illustrating the techniques already described in prose. Oh well... Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Chills (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh boy this makes me want to cancel it!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

You are a consumer and as much time and build up about this video it should be nothing short of great!! If you feel that way there's nothing wrong with that!

Maybe it's not what all of us where expecting and a let down. Cause all the things you said aren't in their is what I was looking for also. I will/would be disappointed if this is the case!!


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

If it is not a well done video it should be reported in the reviews as such. If a product is good it will sell itsself, but if its a dud and a waste of a money I know I for one appreciate knowing the truth. No flaming from me!


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I just ordered one too but I really don't mind because Alan has always answered every question I have ever asked him and has given me so much help and so many pointers in the past it was money well spent regardless


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Bummer. I thought it would be an actual video too


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

It's an audio book. Not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad I didn't pull the trigger on this one. Seems more like and audio book with pictures.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

An actual video would be nice but I'm sure I'll still learn a lot. I've spent $30 on far worse


----------



## kgphotos (Nov 20, 2010)

I just purchased the Vimeo download. It is as RexD describes it. It is not actually a video, but rather a series of still photos with voice-over. I have not watched the entire thing however, but skipped around and everything so far is the same style. I don't think I will be disappointed though because I am very new to archery and the content, regardless of it's presentation is very interesting to me. I will still learn a lot, just won't be as entertained.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I only cancelled mine because it was taking so long to get it finished. I'm not looking forward to hearing more reviews like this but if it's close to how the OP described it then it's going to suck sifting through all the threads about this.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. Sent the paypal for it this afternoon. This thing has had a BIG build up for a long time now. As already stated,I expect more than just stills with a voice over.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Rex D said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'm going to get flamed to high heaven for this and may even come off like a jerk but I honestly feel like I just got ripped off. I thought this was supposed to be an actual Video showing how to tune a bow and make adjustments to it... How to make fine tune adjustments to draw length, stance, grip.. etc.. It's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that! it's just hours of a bunch of still photos (mostly of random bows leaning against a wall) that have already been posted on here with Alan doing some kind of voice over. It's like I just paid him $25 to read his posts from here out loud to me.
> 
> So I'm sure I will get flamed and insulted now because I spoke out loud my disappointment with this thing but I honestly expected a how to video. I expected to see him take a bow out of a box, put it in vice/press make adjustments and explain to us why he was doing it as he showed us how he was doing it.. I expected a video of him tying in nocking points, d loops etc.. Not just him reading to me how it's done while showing me a picture of a bare 2010 PSE money maker..
> 
> Watch the trailer on Vimeo.. the whole dvd is literally like that.. screen shots of people's posts from here and pictures of bows. I believe This will actually confuse new archers way more than it will help them. Very disappointed...


If thats the case, I'm glad I held off on ordering one.....


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

HuH!!! well Nuts and bolts (Alan) has always been very helpful to me and many others and is definitely one of the most knowledgeable archers on here. I will still take his advice and am very thankful he is around and willing to help others when ever he can. But after that little review I think ill be holding of on my order. On the other hand I kinda feel like I should just order to say thank you and help him out for a change. I know he put a lot of time an effort into this thing and from what I have read a small fortune.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

So many variances in bows. Its tough to produce something that applies to most if not all. In a perfect world pick the top 5 bow models each year. Make a brand model specific video for each bow. Show how to press the bow, string the bow, tune (yoke, tiller, nock point, etc.), tie D loop, set a drop away, etc... Some small production value in the video could be accomplished very easily. Heck if you have a shop ask someone who bought a bow to film with you for the weekend and let him/her get a free tune job for taking part. Have a basic video showing universal actions that are already available on you tube btw then get into specifics for each type of bow. 1 Solocam video will likely cover a lot of Mathews bows. Other types will also cover broad types as well. I have no idea what nuts and bolts put on the DVD but a lot of basics are already out there. We just want to see it and hear it in one video from a guy we trust. Hell 20 minutes of him proving his bareshaft threads on DL in realtime would be amazing.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Glad I seen this, I was getting ready to pay tomorrow..... 
Sounds like its just all his threads and posts on here made into a DVD.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Not to flame him but I played for on line coaching and he did not respond did very little to help and did not respond to emails. I know he has helped alot of people but I was not impressed. He did refund my money and offered to coach me for another week which he proceeded to blow me off again.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

R.Hunt1 said:


> HuH!!! well Nuts and bolts (Alan) has always been very helpful to me and many others and is definitely one of the most knowledgeable archers on here. I will still take his advice and am very thankful he is around and willing to help others when ever he can. But after that little review I think ill be holding of on my order. On the other hand I kinda feel like I should just order to say thank you and help him out for a change. I know he put a lot of time an effort into this thing and from what I have read a small fortune.


That's exactly it Alan deserves a thank you it's too bad the video is bad but worth 30$ he has helped me a lot


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't got mine yet. It might not live up to expectations but at least it organizes his posts/threads and ideas that are all over this forum. Making it easier to access. Sometimes using the search function here doesn't turn up what you are looking for.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

oh boy im glad now I didn't pull the trigger, now I can delete the email I got from him


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

30.00 x 4000 =120,00.00 
LOL got umm 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

my understanding is that it was nothing more than the "nuts & bolts of archery" PDF in DVD form. Not some full length movie. I haven't received mine yet...will comment when it comes in.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

There is an old sports chant related to penalties/fouls about nuts and bolts. What is it again?!?!?!


----------



## tgutierrez91 (Jan 13, 2014)

stoz said:


> Not to flame him but I played for on line coaching and he did not respond did very little to help and did not respond to emails. I know he has helped alot of people but I was not impressed. He did refund my money and offered to coach me for another week which he proceeded to blow me off again.


I asked for a little insight on a draw length check and wasn't helped at all. All we see is the thread posts, but i got a completely different vibe in the pm message he sent to me. glad I didn't spend the money on this either


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was under the impression it was a actual video.. With chapters just like a movie dvd....


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Well if it's like that I will not order. I was thinking it may have some technical information with him showing basics, setting center shot, nock height, bareshaft tuning, walk back tuning etc... I would be mad and so would my wife who hates spending money. I love to help people out but I have bow stuff I wanna buy that I can spend 31.00 on. If someone gets their panties in a wad over your post tell em to kiss it. You spent money if you wanna give a bad review its your right.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm now I'm nervous... Ordered yesterday, oh well..


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

hunterdan49 said:


> oh boy im glad now I didn't pull the trigger, now I can delete the email I got from him


Just because this DVD is not what one person was expecting does not mean it is not full of helpful information. We need to hear from others that have seen the hole DVD and see what they have to say.

If it answers many of your questions and helps you be a better archer than it was a good buy. Just because something is not what we may have expected does not mean it does not help or help one become better and more informed.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Why take so long to put still images together??


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> my understanding is that it was nothing more than the "nuts & bolts of archery" PDF in DVD form. Not some full length movie. I haven't received mine yet...will comment when it comes in.



Really? Why would you spend $31 to have someone read the text from a .pdf file to you? Wouldn't you rather just read the PDF yourself? He promised video with chapters. He went on about this high quality camera and all of these hours of high definition blu-ray quality video.. WHY? Why do I need Blu-ray quality video of still screen shots of posts from archery talk and random pictures of bows taken from google images and the AT classifieds?

He could have shot the thing with an old Nokia cell phone camera and it wouldn't have looked worse.

I'm not happy at all.. I want a refund!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> I hope its not just that .. Iv ordered mine and it should ship tomorrow.


X2--- Later


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Rex D said:


> Really? Why would you spend $31 to have someone read the text from a .pdf file to you? Wouldn't you rather just read the PDF yourself? He promised video with chapters. He went on about this high quality camera and all of these hours of high definition blu-ray quality video.. WHY? Why do I need Blu-ray quality video of still screen shots of posts from archery talk and random pictures of bows taken from google images and the AT classifieds?
> 
> He could have shot the thing with an old Nokia cell phone camera and it wouldn't have looked worse.
> 
> I'm not happy at all.. I want a refund!


I want my time back from trying to get past his long winded ridiculous posts in threads.


----------



## t_bone1889 (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys were all excited about the upcoming DVD, 17k views and 5k replies and look at you now... bashing the hard work of a honest and helpful man.

Close your computer and do something with your life.


----------



## kgphotos (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with Absolute Archer. I am so new to the game that I am sure there will be valuable info in these videos. I just browsed through quickly and already found useful info about stance/foot placement when shooting. I am trying to soak up all the info that I can and I am sure that I will pick up $25 worth of knowledge and then some.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Very true... and I couldn't agree more.. However, that goes out the window when we were completely mislead. he marketed this as an instructional video. he said he was shooting and editing how to videos.. It's an AUDIOBOOK with random pics from AT and google images. 

And I'm not the only one. Read the comments from the 3 or 4 other guys who bought it too.. they say the same thing as me. 

I'm not trying to be a jerk... I swear I'm not. I just honestly feel like I got ripped off. Like I was lied to. It's like buying one of gordan ramsey's how to cook something videos and getting a bunch of still random pictures of food put in a video format while he read to me about eating. Like having someone explain how to filet a fish while showing you 45 seconds of a still picture of a mcfish sandwhich in a wrapper.



Absolute Archer said:


> Just because this DVD is not what one person was expecting does not mean it is not full of helpful information. We need to hear from others that have seen the hole DVD and see what they have to say.
> 
> If it answers many of your questions and helps you be a better archer than it was a good buy. Just because something is not what we may have expected does not mean it does not help or help one become better and more informed.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

I tend to agree with Allan. I'm sure there's enough info in the DVD to make it useful. Whether it's worth the asking price in this format is an individual choice. For me, it's not, but that's just me.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I've spent $25 on worse things..... That said Im glad I ordered Im sure I can learn a lot from it.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll be happy to have all his info organized into one video...


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yikes, what a disappointment!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad I waited to see some reviews before I paid.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow amazing after all the hype we've endured....

New thread title: Who wants a refund on their DVD? or Who didn't get a refund on their DVD?


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

I think a properly done voice over on still photos would be easier to follow and understand than constant movement.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Rex D said:


> Very true... and I couldn't agree more.. However, that goes out the window when we were completely mislead. he marketed this as an instructional video. he said he was shooting and editing how to videos.. It's an AUDIOBOOK with random pics from AT and google images.
> 
> And I'm not the only one. Read the comments from the 3 or 4 other guys who bought it too.. they say the same thing as me.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk... I swear I'm not. I just honestly feel like I got ripped off. Like I was lied to. It's like buying one of gordan ramsey's how to cook something videos and getting a bunch of still random pictures of food put in a video format while he read to me about eating. Like having someone explain how to filet a fish while showing you 45 seconds of a still picture of a mcfish sandwhich in a wrapper.


OK so you did not get what you were expecting= fair. However I can guarantee you that there are and will be ALLOT of people that will learn allot from this DVD. If it's not what YOU were expecting than fine send him an e-mail and I'm sure Allan will refund your money. However let others make up there mind if it is helpful to them or not.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

i wanna hear from some more people that have seen the video


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Rex D said:


> Really? Why would you spend $31 to have someone read the text from a .pdf file to you? Wouldn't you rather just read the PDF yourself? He promised video with chapters. He went on about this high quality camera and all of these hours of high definition blu-ray quality video.. WHY? Why do I need Blu-ray quality video of still screen shots of posts from archery talk and random pictures of bows taken from google images and the AT classifieds?
> 
> He could have shot the thing with an old Nokia cell phone camera and it wouldn't have looked worse.
> 
> I'm not happy at all.. I want a refund!


Yes, really. He said that people wanted a video/dvd of the PDF file he crated...so that's what he did.

Some people have very high expectations then get pissy when those expectations aren't reached--maybe they're unreasonable, maybe not....not sure if this is the case or not.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sucker :darkbeer: keep drinking that Kool Aid.


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't had the chance to watch the whole thing yet but yes it is still images with a voice over with that being said it has a lot of good information and is very easy to understand well worth my $25


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rex D said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'm going to get flamed to high heaven for this and may even come off like a jerk but I honestly feel like I just got ripped off. I thought this was supposed to be an actual Video showing how to tune a bow and make adjustments to it... How to make fine tune adjustments to draw length, stance, grip.. etc.. It's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that! it's just hours of a bunch of still photos (mostly of random bows leaning against a wall) that have already been posted on here with Alan doing some kind of voice over. It's like I just paid him $25 to read his posts from here out loud to me.
> 
> So I'm sure I will get flamed and insulted now because I spoke out loud my disappointment with this thing but I honestly expected a how to video. I expected to see him take a bow out of a box, put it in vice/press make adjustments and explain to us why he was doing it as he showed us how he was doing it.. I expected a video of him tying in nocking points, d loops etc.. Not just him reading to me how it's done while showing me a picture of a bare 2010 PSE money maker..
> 
> Watch the trailer on Vimeo.. the whole dvd is literally like that.. screen shots of people's posts from here and pictures of bows. I believe This will actually confuse new archers way more than it will help them. Very disappointed...


Have debated buying one but his posts here ramble and I loose interest.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Lcp3557 said:


> Sucker :darkbeer: keep drinking that Kool Aid.


Someone that gets it.


----------



## t_bone1889 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rex D said:


> Very true... and I couldn't agree more.. However, that goes out the window when we were completely mislead. he marketed this as an instructional video. he said he was shooting and editing how to videos.. It's an AUDIOBOOK with random pics from AT and google images.
> 
> And I'm not the only one. Read the comments from the 3 or 4 other guys who bought it too.. they say the same thing as me.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk... I swear I'm not. I just honestly feel like I got ripped off. Like I was lied to. It's like buying one of gordan ramsey's how to cook something videos and getting a bunch of still random pictures of food put in a video format while he read to me about eating. Like having someone explain how to filet a fish while showing you 45 seconds of a still picture of a mcfish sandwhich in a wrapper.


Maybe a Mcfish sandwich is all you're capable to cook. Let's say it, maybe the DVD is a bit too technical for your skill level.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex D said:


> Really? Why would you spend $31 to have someone read the text from a .pdf file to you? Wouldn't you rather just read the PDF yourself? He promised video with chapters. He went on about this high quality camera and all of these hours of high definition blu-ray quality video.. WHY? Why do I need Blu-ray quality video of still screen shots of posts from archery talk and random pictures of bows taken from google images and the AT classifieds?
> 
> He could have shot the thing with an old Nokia cell phone camera and it wouldn't have looked worse.
> 
> I'm not happy at all.. I want a refund!


If I give you 30 bucks will you put a sock in it. Alan has done a lot for the archery community, more than most of you guys that are talking smack would do in two lifetimes. just kind of bush league to pile on a guy who does nothing but help folks. You goons should remember that the next time you are thumbing through Nuts&bolts trying to figure out how to tie a d-loop.

Yeah and I bought the video!


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ordered one.....he's helped me 30 dollars worth already good DVD or not. 
Bash on....SMH


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Have debated buying one but his posts here ramble and I loose interest.


:thumbs_up Big time,


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

I have never been impressed by this guy. I sent him p.m. and asked him what could be in the video that I haven't already know. I have read all his threads. And everyone of them I have seen in the past 30 years that I have been and archer. Either in magazines or video's. Or books etc. Of some of the world renowned archers. If you do your research you can fin anything you want about archery. Free. And I explained that too him. He didn't respond back. Oh wait he had one comment said I guarantee you haven't seen the sag method. I just told him its not for me that it must be for not so advanced archers. But there are people who need this kind of helping hand. So its not bad for all archers. But if its like I've seen in the above post. I would ask for refund. And do some digging and find it for free. Its out there. Good luck all.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

nhns4 said:


> Lol


This is what I was trying to think of. Finally found it.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Rex D said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'm going to get flamed to high heaven for this and may even come off like a jerk but I honestly feel like I just got ripped off. I thought this was supposed to be an actual Video showing how to tune a bow and make adjustments to it... How to make fine tune adjustments to draw length, stance, grip.. etc.. It's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that! it's just hours of a bunch of still photos (mostly of random bows leaning against a wall) that have already been posted on here with Alan doing some kind of voice over. It's like I just paid him $25 to read his posts from here out loud to me.
> 
> So I'm sure I will get flamed and insulted now because I spoke out loud my disappointment with this thing but I honestly expected a how to video. I expected to see him take a bow out of a box, put it in vice/press make adjustments and explain to us why he was doing it as he showed us how he was doing it.. I expected a video of him tying in nocking points, d loops etc.. Not just him reading to me how it's done while showing me a picture of a bare 2010 PSE money maker..
> 
> Watch the trailer on Vimeo.. the whole dvd is literally like that.. screen shots of people's posts from here and pictures of bows. I believe This will actually confuse new archers way more than it will help them. Very disappointed...


Haha I can't say I'm surprised. Alan does a lot of good on here but I kind of expected it to be a dud compared to peoples expectations. Even in his posts on here, it's basically just a bunch of the same pictures and text posted over and over and over. You're just supposed to "try stuff" and if it works, great, if not, try something else. Evidence based tuning. I believe in evidence based tuning but it's a lot easier to do when you know what to do in each situation. 




stoz said:


> Not to flame him but I played for on line coaching and he did not respond did very little to help and did not respond to emails. I know he has helped alot of people but I was not impressed. He did refund my money and offered to coach me for another week which he proceeded to blow me off again.


He kind of screwed me too. Not going into details but suffice to say that he offered to pay for something of mine to use in the video and as soon as I told him it was shipped and what the price was, I only was charging for materials and not labor or shipping, he told me that I misunderstood and that "people send me stuff", apparently for free. Well there was no misunderstanding and I had a message from him clearly stating that he would pay me. Luckily I had just dropped the package off at UPS and I rushed back there and got the package back. I still appreciate the info that he posts on here but that rubbed me wrong. Kind of like when you meet someone you look up to and they turn out to be a jerk.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

muddyfuzzy said:


> If I give you 30 bucks will you put a sock in it. Alan has done a lot for the archery community, more than most of you guys that are talking smack would do in two lifetimes. just kind of bush league to pile on a guy who does nothing but help folks. You goons should remember that the next time you are thumbing through Nuts&bolts trying to figure out how to tie a d-loop.
> 
> Yeah and I bought the video!


al i can say is thank you allan for makin me a better archer. dont care what comes from this but you made me better thank you


----------



## kanga (Dec 8, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> Glad I seen this, I was getting ready to pay tomorrow.....
> Sounds like its just all his threads and posts on here made into a DVD.


I reckon that'd be good value for an outlay of just $30.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

t_bone1889 said:


> Maybe a Mcfish sandwich is all you're capable to cook. Let's say it, maybe the DVD is a bit too technical for your skill level.



Ahhh.. Here comes the flames for disagreeing.

Perhaps you're right chief. Hope you have a nice night.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

:happy1::cheers:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> This is what I was trying to think of. Finally found it.


Now im going to have to hire someone to fix my leaky faucet. [emoji174]


----------



## Gnhuntn11 (Jun 20, 2013)

I ordered mine and I am new to working on my own bow so I will give my honest feedback once I view it at some length. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

TexasCanesFan said:


> This is what I was trying to think of. Finally found it.


Lol


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Absolutely! Would love my money back.

And what you said is true and it's fine... If the advice I was complaining about was free.. it wasn't. I paid him money for it.. He didn't GIVE me the video for free. Had he done so I wouldn't have complained. As a paying consumer I can write a review.

Have a nice night my friend.



muddyfuzzy said:


> If I give you 30 bucks will you put a sock in it. Alan has done a lot for the archery community, more than most of you guys that are talking smack would do in two lifetimes. just kind of bush league to pile on a guy who does nothing but help folks. You goons should remember that the next time you are thumbing through Nuts&bolts trying to figure out how to tie a d-loop.
> 
> Yeah and I bought the video!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

tgutierrez91 said:


> I asked for a little insight on a draw length check and wasn't helped at all. All we see is the thread posts, but i got a completely different vibe in the pm message he sent to me. glad I didn't spend the money on this either


Same for me. He responded maybe I will look at maybe I won't. Then sent me a link for online coaching. I didn't even know he had online coaching. Just asked a question. Won't be buying the DVD!


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

20+ pages by midnight.:wav:


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ4xl7XJM08

This is a how to video that I understand.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Jellymon said:


> 20+ pages by midnight.:wav:


Not on a thrusday night maybe a fri. night or sat. it would make 20+ my midnight.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang no live guitar/bow solos. Now im mad. 

http://youtu.be/n0pHnPdlAPM


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Geez. It was $31 total. The guy has helped a ton of people on here…

I guess I'm just stunned at the behavior of AT members…

Unreal...


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

That steak made me want one lol.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I purchased the download and watched the entire video today. First I have to start by saying the undertaking put forth by Alan and his team is noble given the audience and variation amongst equipment and archers. Alan has easily forgot more about archery, bow tuning, and shooter development than I will ever know. In addition, the expectations placed on this DVD production are not only a function of the AT community and the great strides Alan has publicly made with various archers online; but also the marketing and buildup. That being said, the DVD is primarily a slideshow/reading of the Nuts and Bolts PDF. Of course, like the PDF there are numerous nuggets of information that even moderately experienced to advanced archers can glean from the alternative approaches and material. Again, having made many marketing and professional presentations I understand this was not easy - and it blows my mind that Alan would pour out that level of effort/financial risk for ~$30 per CD. This is clearly not a production rip-off ("Water World") . Yet, the materials and the presentation are what they are. 

The biggest critic I have of the set is much like Nuts and Bolts posts or the PDF, there is often not a concise progression of "building the house". At one section you are talking about the setting the foundation and then we jump to drywall and then back to framing. Again, this may be an instance of my density and not having nearly the same amount of knowledge as the pros. But, isn't that the purpose of these type of materials, to lead the stupid to understanding both the what and the why? 

Again, thank you Alan for the effort and the contributions you have made to this forum. I like many follow everyone of your posts to try and learn more and more about the sport we all love.

Chris


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

If people that paid money for the video didn't like it, why beat them down for their opinion. as the targeted audience, regardless of opinions, we should be happy people write them. the guys harassing the consumers that aren't happy, are the kind of people that we don't need here.


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

Clearly a communication problem here. If folks did not get what they expected who is to blame?

By definition, the image sequences of stills he created IS video. Its not moving video from a camera. Its still video. The MP4 format we are playing back is a video format.

So in one loose sense he did deliver a DVD with video on it.

BUT...

If he had clearly said that the preview he provided was a series of still images with a VO and that the 3 DVDs would be exactly like it, then he would have clearly communicated to his customers EXACTLY what they were getting. Did he do this? I dont know.

BTW, even though the saying is "let the buyer beware"... folks that pay money for something have a right to express their feelings and thoughts about it, REGARDLESS of how the seller might have helped some folks out online. One has no bearing on the other.


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

glad i held off on buying it. From the description that I had read/heard, it would be a video demonstrating all the techniques of setting up/shooting/tuning a bow. In this day and age, I don't think voice over pictures cut it, as far as production goes. That's too bad, I kind of wanted to check it out on vimeo.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Anybody got the learl ( sorry spelling is wrong) videos... Those were what you wanted: videos of setting up a bow. Definitely helped starting out.


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Geez. It was $31 total. The guy has helped a ton of people on here…
> 
> I guess I'm just stunned at the behavior of AT members…
> 
> Unreal...


Seems like people expected video/visual aid. Hence I am making a dvd using a high quality camera with hd. Instead they got pictures with someone just talking. I can't speak for you, but I learn much better when I see something done. Not hear an explanation of how to do something.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

murphy31 said:


> Seems like people expected video/visual aid. Hence I am making a dvd using a high quality camera with hd. Instead they got pictures with someone just talking. I can't speak for you, but I learn much better when I see something done. Not hear an explanation of how to do something.


×2 would like to see a video from start to finish of a complete bow tuning and string install


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I got the online version, watched most of it and honestly, if you've read and paid attention to any thread where the same things are repeated over and over, you won't get much more. And the reason it's 3 hours long is because it's sooo repetitive. Ex: he's saying how you need to fire 6 arrows, 3 fletched, 3 unfletched, and says literally 6 times "Fire an arrow, put your bow down, go mark the hole...", repeat... I think I got it after the first time, and the point was definitely made after the 2nd time... no need to repeat the same thing six times. And that happens for many things... 

I don't care about the money... it's just that I've been waiting for this DVD for over a year (I'm in the top 20 on the very first thread signing up people to buy the DVD), all the hype about how it's professionally done, how it answers all questions about archery, how everything will be shown for all types of bows... and finally the DVD is out, and it doesn't offer value any greater than any random thread where he copy/pastes his method. Even the photos are the same... I was expecting something similar to the Griv's "Thing a week" videos, only the whole process from taking a bow out of the box to having it dialed in perfectly for the shooter. So, I'm a little disappointed. That's all. 

As for the money for the DVD, that's my "thank you" for your contribution here... not the contents of the DVD.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought the set and have not received it yet. Watched the trailer. If all the info that is on the PDF is on the disc set, I'll be satisfied. It may not be what I had pictured in my mind, but it won't have to be a Warner Bros. production to be worth $30. I just sent 60X $30 to rectify a screwed up bow string caused by my all left hand, ten thumbs approach to tying in a peep. Nicked the string with a pair of SHARP scissors. THAT won't happen again. When I get my Nuts and Bolts video from Alan, I'll be happy. I WON'T be one of the cry babies that have been posting on this thread.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> I was under the impression it was a actual video.. With chapters just like a movie dvd....


As was I..... And apparently everyone else.


----------



## RangerZ520 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nut & Bolts created a huge money opportunity for himself. This guy is not what some praise him for. I pm'd him for help several times and got smart-ass remarks about how great he was and how dumb I must be that I couldn't shoot as great as he could. Seems like he just wants a lot of praise on AT and be held up as some great savior of Archery.
Don't waste your money!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

murphy31 said:


> Seems like people expected video/visual aid. Hence I am making a dvd using a high quality camera with hd. Instead they got pictures with someone just talking. I can't speak for you, but I learn much better when I see something done. Not hear an explanation of how to do something.


I get what people expected, I guess. But this isn't some Guthy Renker produced product...this guy has helped so many folks, just seems crazy the complaining...it's not like it was $1K!


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

Soooooooo.....why all the fancy cameras, lighting, software, etc, etc, etc. Should have just used PowerPoint.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow. What was all the posting about spending all this money on high quality video and lighting and sound equipment and full HD quality? I don't get it if the video is just a voice over slideshow.

Like others I have done plenty of reading but it does help to see things actually demonstrated. The value of a dvd is that you can watch it step to step in detail. Now if I'm just following pictures and step by step instructions then a .pdf or written instructions is easier to follow.

I hope that things aren't as bad as the few who have posted on here claim but it's not looking good.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

From a production standpoint, I don't see what would be so hard about taking a bow and showing how to set it up and explain what's going on. Doing voice overs and adding pictures is just as much work IMO. I didn't buy the DVD but N&B has helped me learn some stuff, even if I don't agree with every single method he posts. I can see being disappointed in the DVD, I figured it would be actual video explaining his techniques.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

GrooGrux said:


> Soooooooo.....why all the fancy cameras, lighting, software, etc, etc, etc. Should have just used PowerPoint.


Gotta buy something with all this easy cash hell be raking in. Hell he may crash paypal with all the orders.


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

I am happy with it. Watched the Vimeo version and ordered the DVD. There is a ton of good info here and I know I personally will benefit from it. Just because it isn't what you think it should be doesn't mean it isn't good. 

Thanks Alan for all your hard work and dedication. I would have paid more that the $25 considering I've squandered a lot more for a lot less!!!!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Boxorocks (Mar 6, 2013)

RangerZ520 said:


> Nut & Bolts created a huge money opportunity for himself. This guy is not what some praise him for. I pm'd him for help several times and got smart-ass remarks about how great he was and how dumb I must be that I couldn't shoot as great as he could. Seems like he just wants a lot of praise on AT and be held up as some great savior of Archery.
> Don't waste your money!!!


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing I wanted to say... People seem to think that because it's cheap, it can be whatever and we shouldn't be expecting much for that price.

The price was set by the person who's selling the DVD. He could have set it at $5 or $50... the price he landed on is not because he's doing us a favor, but because that's the max price he feels he'll be able to sell his product. And $25 isn't cheap - it's in the same neighborhood as many instructional DVDs/books.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

No crying from me so dont confuse my statements. Simply just a bit dissapointedin thinking it was going to be a full on movie dvd like he made it sound . Either way its 31.00 . Heck ive wasted more money than that in one hour when i was a drinking man.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Oh, and one more thing I wanted to say... People seem to think that because it's cheap, it can be whatever and we shouldn't be expecting much for that price.
> 
> The price was set by the person who's selling the DVD. He could have set it at $5 or $50... the price he landed on is not because he's doing us a favor, but because that's the max price he feels he'll be able to sell his product. And $25 isn't cheap - it's in the same neighborhood as many instructional DVDs/books.


It's like, 2 arrows!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Boxorocks said:


>


That score isnt very good.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys you should know by now how to set up the new bow. Why would you want Alan to show all the basics? I have not seen the DVD yet but I believe Alan is going to explain more on the stuff that most of us don't understand.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

SO glad I didn't pull the trigger last night. I thought he was taking a single cam, hybrid, dual and OD binary bow and showing a step by step video of him actually working on it. 

Im sure there are people that will like this but, I know I would have been annoyed as well if I received a DVD of pictures and a voice over after expecting actual video for a year.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well on the bright side at least I won't be seeing 10,000 more Lars Anderson and Mathews Nocam threads.......

This one will keep AT busy for a while!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I was expecting an actual video. Not a slide show voice over. I may still feel after I receive it and watch it that it was worth it, but its much easier to learn from actually watching a process (monkey see, monkey do) regardless, it was/is a little misleading.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ghost 133 said:


> Wish I would have seen this earlier. Sent the paypal for it this afternoon. This thing has had a BIG build up for a long time now. As already stated,I expect more than just stills with a voice over.


Same here, oh well, I've spent $30 on much worse things


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

I can understand the frustration of expecting one thing and getting another. That said I will still pay my $31 happily. Worth that to not have to strain my eyes reading threads for reference. This man has shared his knowledge with so many, and probably covered damn near every aspect of archery at one point or another. He put his time and effort into this DVD to HELP everyone.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> That score isnt very good.


Some of the best coaches in the world are only average at doing what they coach. You don't have to be good at something to understand how to do it or how to teach it. That said, I thought the same thing.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's like, 2 arrows!


Depends who you ask. It's like half an arrow for some. But that's not the point. 

You go to a grocery store. Apples that are usually $5/lb are now 50c. You buy a pound, go home to find out that they're all rotten. Would you say that because they're cheap it's OK for them to be sold rotten? How about if you paid full price and they were still rotten?

Same here - I wasn't given an option to pay more or less for the DVD, I paid the set price. I would have paid $50 for it as well if that was the set price. Would I be more right then if I said that it's lacking on quality?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I can see how somebody who dropped $30 on the DVD would be disappointed if the DVD is pretty much just stills and screen shots from AT. I watched the trailer and there was nothing about it that would make me want to drop $30 on it.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

With all these threads on the issue, one can't negate the fact that a good percentage of AT members are disappointed and feel they were misled. I wonder how many of these videos will end up in the AT classifieds.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Depends who you ask. It's like half an arrow for some. But that's not the point.
> 
> You go to a grocery store. Apples that are usually $5/lb are now 50c. You buy a pound, go home to find out that they're all rotten. Would you say that because they're cheap it's OK for them to be sold rotten? How about if you paid full price and they were still rotten?
> 
> Same here - I wasn't given an option to pay more or less for the DVD, I paid the set price. I would have paid $50 for it as well if that was the set price. Would I be more right then if I said that it's lacking on quality?


I can't respond to that...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*This is not going to end well !*

Since I've thrown away way over $100,000 on many other items, I'm not the least bit worried about a DVD set that cost a measly $31.00.
Sounds like the beginning of the end for Alan here on AT though. :rain:
I don't hate you Alan but it sounds like there's plenty of others who do! 
You failed to live up to their expectations and now they want to banish you to...:devil:


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's like, 2 arrows!


I could get a pack of muzzy trocars, or slick tricks for that price.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rex D said:


> I thought this was supposed to be an actual Video showing how to tune a bow and make adjustments to it... How to make fine tune adjustments to draw length, stance, grip.. etc.. It's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING like that! it's just hours of a bunch of still photos (mostly of random bows leaning against a wall) that have already been posted on here with Alan doing some kind of voice over.


I was one of the many people who wanted a DVD and actually got online today to buy one. From what it sounded like, it was going to be an instructional DVD showing how to completely tune a bow and make adjustments. I'm glad I held off because there are free videos online that I can watch that has all of that in it already. I was going to buy it because Alan has helped so many already and was hoping that I'd be one of those people as well. But pictures with voice over won't help me much.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

OregonKDS said:


> I can understand the frustration of expecting one thing and getting another. That said I will still pay my $31 happily. Worth that to not have to strain my eyes reading threads for reference. This man has shared his knowledge with so many, and probably covered damn near every aspect of archery at one point or another. He put his time and effort into this DVD to HELP everyone.


A lot of people on AT have shared their knowledge with the community. N+B is no different. 

Except me makes tuning seem like it's extraordinarily complicated, maybe in order to inflate the perception that he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I can't respond to that...


Just curious but why do you feel the need to respond? Most have been respectful in their disappointment. You can't accuse people of "setting their expectation too high" when the sales thread went on for over a year and was hyped with new cameras, software, lighting, blu ray quality and on and on. Price point is irrelevant, products and services get slammed on here daily that cost far less. Honestly, how much is a DVD really worth? I can buy an entire tv series season for 25 bucks. I'm not going to pass judgement on the DVD until I've seen it but people are entitled to their opinion and I really can't understand why you feel the need to defend a product and person that you really have nothing to do with. Does Alan help people? Yes, but it is also from a business angle, the "help" usually isn't free. That said I have no issue with that as it is a business but lets not act like this is all done out of the pure goodness of his heart either


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

We still got YouTube!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Huntinsker said:


> Some of the best coaches in the world are only average at doing what they coach. You don't have to be good at something to understand how to do it or how to teach it. That said, I thought the same thing.


I actually think being a great competitive archer is prohibitive to being a great coach....while you're being a great competitive archer. I do think it helps if the coach has been a successful competitor at one time. 

As for Alan, I'm seeing a lot of dirty laundry aired with this dissatisfaction that doesn't surprise me in the least. IMO, (and take it as such) NB's post have been increasingly arrogant as of late and perhaps even delusional regarding his own abilities to shoot....and to make the evaluations that require skilled shooting.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

I would think that after tonight, Alan isn't going to be so inclined to help guys on here anymore.

That's ashame, but I can't blame him if that's what happens.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Anybody got the learl ( sorry spelling is wrong) videos... Those were what you wanted: videos of setting up a bow. Definitely helped starting out.


I got that one and it was exactly what I wanted at the time.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

bucco921 said:


> Just curious but why do you feel the need to respond? Most have been respectful in their disappointment. You can't accuse people of "setting their expectation too high" when the sales thread went on for over a year and was hyped with new cameras, software, lighting, blu ray quality and on and on. Price point is irrelevant, products and services get slammed on here daily that cost far less. Honestly, how much is a DVD really worth? I can buy an entire tv series season for 25 bucks. I'm not going to pass judgement on the DVD until I've seen it but people are entitled to their opinion and I really can't understand why you feel the need to defend a product and person that you really have nothing to do with. Does Alan help people? Yes, but it is also from a business angle, the "help" usually isn't free. That said I have no issue with that as it is a business but lets not act like this is all done out of the pure goodness of his heart either


Well, as I stated, I can't respond to that, which would include that I don't feel the need to respond to that...


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I appreciate the review and tells me I would not like this format. I have never had help from Nuts and Bolts,(never asked either) but a friend has and he wanted money after a few PM's .So it is not all free advice as much as myself (until recently) and others probably think it is


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well, as I stated, I can't respond to that, which would include that I don't feel the need to respond to that...


Sorry, I wont ask questions in a respectful, logical manner anymore...


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

parkerbows said:


> I appreciate the review and tells me I would not like this format. I have never had help from Nuts and Bolts,(never asked either) but a friend has and he wanted money after a few PM's .So it is not all free advice as much as myself (until recently) and others probably think it is


X2. I asked for help previously and he asked for money. I've read most all of his threads and posts about various problems I was having and just wanted clarification on it. Oh well, youtube helped me out a lot.


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

For anyone who has a little bit of reading comprehension....I just saved ya $31

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:moviecorn


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

Can i say it now? 

I told you so.

There has been a few of on here fighting the good fight and taking shots for it. It seems evident what his agenda is. Looks like he's movin on up.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

bowman29092 said:


> X2. I asked for help previously and he asked for money. I've read most all of his threads and posts about various problems I was having and just wanted clarification on it. Oh well, youtube helped me out a lot.


X3. Same scenario for me.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

miko0616 said:


> Can i say it now?
> 
> I told you so.
> 
> There has been a few of on here fighting the good fight and taking shots for it. It seems evident what his agenda is. Looks like he's movin on up.


Too soon. [emoji476]


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

miko0616 said:


> Can i say it now?
> 
> I told you so.
> 
> There has been a few of on here fighting the good fight and taking shots for it. It seems evident what his agenda is. Looks like he's movin on up.


I can say ive recieved some nice pms from N&B fans in the past. So like you i can laugh now.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Glad I didn't order one! Kind of misleading from what I was expecting.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

just watch the bowjunky series with Jack Wallace, he takes you through setting up his target bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bowman29092 said:


> X2. I asked for help previously and he asked for money. I've read most all of his threads and posts about various problems I was having and just wanted clarification on it. Oh well, youtube helped me out a lot.


same, kinda answered the questions then pretty much said I could get the info from the online lessons. Guess it is his business and its fair to ask for cash and not giive away all your secrets. so just declined and figured ill just read posts on here. Have had other tuners on here give me a hand and gives tips I appreciate jrh60 (amazing guy that truly helped me when he had no reason to) tony and ontarget. Lots of great info on this site from alot of top end tuners


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://youtu.be/fT2FBBCeBKw

FREE tuning VIDEO compliments of me  

I got more done in 15 minutes than he did in 2 years lol


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

I expected something more along the lines of the Jack Wallace video that bowjunky did on youtube for the papa's edge series.


----------



## kanebanger (Jul 7, 2012)

I am a new archer that has been looking forward to this DVD for awhile now. I don't post a lot on here, but do a lot of looking and have learned a lot from it. I have wanted to try my own tuning for some time now, and figured this DVD would be perfect for getting started. I ordered one yesterday and am currently waiting to receive it. When I saw this thread and started reading through it, and like a lot of others I felt a little ripped off. I naturally assumed a DVD would be video of how to set-up and tune a bow from start to finish. Nowadays you can put together an entire movie just using a cell phone. I then went to the original "who wants a nut and bolts DVD" thread to see exactly what the DVD was supposed to be. It became obvious pretty quickly that nuts and bolts never mislead anyone. We just assumed that a DVD would be video. There are several times when he said it would be exactly what it turned out to be:


"I am starting the process.
I have YEARS of teaching material to transfer to DVD format.
I also plan to add the material from the Hitaga seminar in September.

So, going to be a while...or, I may split this into a two part DVD set."

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1979689&p=1066849468#post1066849468

"So,
now I can do a full teardown, and then build the bow from pieces, and photo the entire process.
I can walk through the steps, explain what and why the system works the way it does.
Once assembly is complete, then I will go through the entire tuning process, as if the bow came fresh out of the factory box.

The easy part is the writing. 
I will comb through the 6+ years and 20,000 posts and boil it down, summarize, edit down to fit into DVD format.
Not sure if this will fit on ONE DVD or maybe a 2 disk set.

So,
then the photo/video shoot starts. Gotta add to my photo library, and take video clips, where it will help explain the concept better.

So,
the ORIGINAL goal
was to summarize the September 2013 seminar at Hitaga Archery, in Iowa.

I think now,
the goal is to publish my "book" in DVD format"

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1979689&p=1066955333#post1066955333


"Hang onto the money for now. Need to write the DVD. I have 6 years of posts to select from.
I also have the FREE Nuts&Bolts Guide...(150+ pages with LOTS of pictures) that I put together a few years back...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

to covert to DVD format"

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1979689&p=1066894224#post1066894224



I could go on with the links but I think you get my point. I bought exactly what nuts and bolts was selling. This thread will certainly hurt his sales, and I hope he doesn't end up losing money on this, because he is selling exactly what he said he would. Will do a full review when I get the DVD and have a chance to watch all three discs.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

miko0616 said:


> http://youtu.be/fT2FBBCeBKw
> 
> FREE tuning VIDEO compliments of me
> 
> I got more done in 15 minutes than he did in 2 years lol


Lmao


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

How could he lose money on this? He had like $80 in production costs


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Honestly thanks for that input, I was thinking it was a video like you had thought it would be. If it is indeed like you said Im glad I havnt pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I hear lots of people saying that he's a nice guy and willing to help people out for free, and then a lot saying they've asked for help and he asks them for money. kinda contradicting. Not saying that asking for money to help is wrong, but from all of the review it seems alan is after 1 thing.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well....hope it isn't that bad.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

miko0616 said:


> How could he lose money on this? He had like $80 in production costs


Easy profit margin then if you see the thread with the thousands who wanted a dvd.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

nhns4 said:


> Easy profit margin then if you see the thread with the thousands who wanted a dvd.


Oh he killed it!


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow not a word yet from Nuts&Bolts himself? he must be either super busy counting them stacks of cash or trying to come up with a reason why it really isn't a video.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I like to hear what he has to say.


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was also disappointed in his online training. I thought unlimited help meant unlimited help. After asking some questions, I was told fewer questions. I didn't end up using the whole month worth. I have picked up things from his posts, so I'm appreciative of that, but i've learned the hard way not to pay for his help.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

knight stalker said:


> Lmao


I am going to put together a series of tuning videos. My next one is arrows.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> I like to hear what he has to say.


Atleast he could say thanks...


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah that's the least he could do.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

:mg:


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd never pay $30 for any dvd period.....


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Just read the "who wants a nuts&bolts dvd?" And on pages 222-223 he talks about still photos and video clips. If the whole dvd is still pictures with audio I see why most people are upset. I did buy dvd set so now I know what to expect.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bucks & Bulls said:


> Just read the "who wants a nuts&bolts dvd?" And on pages 222-223 he talks about still photos and video clips. If the whole dvd is still pictures with audio I see why most people are upset. I did buy dvd set so now I know what to expect.


Well hidden in all those pages [emoji85]


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

miko0616 said:


> I am going to put together a series of tuning videos. My next one is arrows.


I'll pay 30 bucks for it a least I get a laugh out of it


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

After attending his Lancaster seminar (saved only by the staff at LAS- cheers ladies and Rob, again) those in attendance clearly gave quiet respect to Alan as little was said in public here on AT about how bad it really was (read the posts and you'll see the vast majority of compliments went to the LAS staff not him). But truth is he continued his stick there, barely taught anything above what your read here repeated over and over and further remained cryptic in the few answers he gave to direct questions. Some didn't come back after lunch the first day and about 1/3 to 1/2 didn't the second. Those that did made use of the indoor range to shoot and make friends and also learn from the lady coaches from LAS. Alan sells himself well. Repeats the same stuff over and over. But don't expect to get anything more then you can dig out for yourself by reading between the lines and pushing yourself to figure it out. If the video promotional photo/screen shot of a bow against a cluttered bench didn't tip you off to the production value or effort put into the video then I guess the many disappointed folks that will now speak up should help you spend your money somewhere else.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

There is so much information out there about tuning and shooting for free. I couldn't see paying for it.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

It should at least come with a small sample of vaseline .Not much


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

My impression was that he was using video from his hands on teaching at the seminar and using stills to illustrate finer details. So no actual footage from the seminar(s)??? Wow!! Wish I would have watched the trailer first. Guess I should hold final judgement until it gets here but not happy at all with what I am reading.. : /


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

miko0616 said:


> http://youtu.be/fT2FBBCeBKw
> 
> FREE tuning VIDEO compliments of me
> 
> I got more done in 15 minutes than he did in 2 years lol


That's funny.

I think I might build a giant sling shot, what did you use for the bands?


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

RangerZ520 said:


> Nut & Bolts created a huge money opportunity for himself. This guy is not what some praise him for. I pm'd him for help several times and got smart-ass remarks about how great he was and how dumb I must be that I couldn't shoot as great as he could. Seems like he just wants a lot of praise on AT and be held up as some great savior of Archery.
> Don't waste your money!!!


Well there are lots of gullible suckers on at. The only reason nuts bolts spends all this time helping people is really to try to advertise himself and sucker people in. Most of his stuff pure crap. You wanna know how to set up a bow and tune for flight. Go to the nas in las vegas. Free seminars.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Jaliv92 said:


> It should at least come with a small sample of vaseline .Not much


I think it does, it is the tears that were streaming down Alans face as his laughed his way to the bank.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

rustyhart said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I think I might build a giant sling shot, what did you use for the bands?


They are sold commercially. I use it to set ropes in trees. The bands on mine are ultra heavy exercise bands.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Jaliv92 said:


> It should at least come with a small sample of vaseline .Not much


 Us southerners prefer ham grease.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Jaliv92 said:


> It should at least come with a small sample of vaseline .Not much


And a kiss


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

miko0616 said:


> They are sold commercially. I use it to set ropes in trees. The bands on mine are ultra heavy exercise bands.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

doulos said:


> There is so much information out there about tuning and shooting for free. I couldn't see paying for it.


 You around the old forge area?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Ask for your money back and if he refuses then open a case with PayPal. I mean, if all the sudden PayPal is getting flooded with these cases on the same guy I think they will know something is up. If there had been just a couple people that expected it to be different and the majority were satisfied then OK. It was probably a misunderstanding on the consumers side. No big deal, refund their money and move on. But when you have this many people that were expecting something different then it is the sellers fault and either he completely did not communicate his products description or was being deceptive. So far, almost everyone thought it was different then what it actually is outside the handful that are okay with it not being what they thought because he is a nice guy and they have wasted more money elsewhere.


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

Im not going to bad mouth Alan.

All Im going to do is file a dispute with Paypal requesting a reimbursement of funds.

Live and learn. :wink:


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

For guys that want a lot of good stuff for free. 
start here -----http://padgettarchery.com/?page_id=42
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2201440&highlight=hybrid+tuning
http://www.bowtube.com/search/larry wise/
http://www.dudleyarchery.info/article
http://arrowtrademagazine.com/articles/mar_11/Mar2011-DealerWorkBenchCamTuning.pdf
http://www.hoyt.com/uploads/manuals/c37e351ff416f4a38ee9b8395af9ce4c5a8e0824.pdf

there is a lot of guys on here that give great advice for free


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't want to appear like I was bashing. I personally read his posts and am happy he takes the time to help people on here. However simple things like tying D-loops and such are on youtube and I don't think that was what he intended to release anyway. There is a ton of info out there for those that want it. I just watched a great series on youtube of a guy outlining how to tune for BH's. Take what he offers and anything else and find what works. Thanks to anyone on AT or elsewhere who offers advice free or otherwise. I'll pick and choose what works for me and take advantage of it all.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I did not see this coming..:-0


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

I can see why some people would have remorse for posting a negative review. Thats with the expectation that this, and his coaching, was done with honorable intentions. However, his 2 faced approach reveals his intentions. Hop in, help a few people and behind the scenes he lines his pockets.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Very informative and interesting post right here..

At the end of the day it's not much money. I expected something different than what I got.. A lot different than what I got. I wasn't trying to bash him as a person. I was just frustrated in what he marketed and sold to me.. 

I have some basic to fair tuning skills. I own my own little part time Archery shop where I sell and install strings, basic tuning, build arrows and do general adjustments/repairs for folks here in my little town that don't want to drive an hour to get something done. I love archery and I'm always trying to learn as much as I can. I had a few hopes of learning something valuable regarding tuning like shimming, dealing with stubborn low-right-high-left tears etc..I don't know. Just to see how other guys are doing it in a way I assume is much more efficient than mine. So when I opened those files and saw the still pictures with a really bad all over the place voice over I wasn't pleased le. I was disappointed. Not just about pissing my money away on foolish hype but just let down because I was kind of excited to see and learn some things that I thought was from a master tuner/coachl.. turns out I might as well have expected to be able to rebuild a an F 150 by following a diagram drawn on a matchbook.


Perhaps there is something in all of that to learn. I don't know. Maybe there isn't... Maybe I can get lucky and talk Crackers into letting me hang out in his shop all day on a weekend sometime while I watch and ask questions. 

In the end I just felt the need to let others know what they would actually be paying for... So they wouldn't be suprised like I was...

Well, off to be now.





dcreighton said:


> After attending his Lancaster seminar (saved only by the staff at LAS- cheers ladies and Rob, again) those in attendance clearly gave quiet respect to Alan as little was said in public here on AT about how bad it really was (read the posts and you'll see the vast majority of compliments went to the LAS staff not him). But truth is he continued his stick there, barely taught anything above what your read here repeated over and over and further remained cryptic in the few answers he gave to direct questions. Some didn't come back after lunch the first day and about 1/3 to 1/2 didn't the second. Those that did made use of the indoor range to shoot and make friends and also learn from the lady coaches from LAS. Alan sells himself well. Repeats the same stuff over and over. But don't expect to get anything more then you can dig out for yourself by reading between the lines and pushing yourself to figure it out. If the video promotional photo/screen shot of a bow against a cluttered bench didn't tip you off to the production value or effort put into the video then I guess the many disappointed folks that will now speak up should help you spend your money somewhere else.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Tagged cause this thread might go down in history


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in also.


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Tagged cause this thread might go down in history


No, it will make AT history. I'm betting this will be the top of all AT threads.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I think hes changing his name to Nuts&BS as we speak


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

had pre-prdered a dvd but will not be buying it now, not what I want.

and is it just me or does it seem like he has a major copy paste addiction with his posts?


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

in for the win


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:deadhorse


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

kill-em123 said:


> had pre-prdered a dvd but will not be buying it now, not what I want.
> 
> and is it just me or does it seem like he has a major copy paste addiction with his posts?


Sure does, his credibility is going out the window with this DVD


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. I just read through this whole thread. I gotta say I am quite surprised that it is going down this way. I fully expected that we would be getting rave reviews on here after the release.


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

miko0616 said:


> http://youtu.be/fT2FBBCeBKw
> 
> FREE tuning VIDEO compliments of me
> 
> I got more done in 15 minutes than he did in 2 years lol


OH HELL. I would have paid $31 for that.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm shocked! 
/sarcasm


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Sure does, his credibility is going out the window with this DVD


yeah glad I didn't buy it, that's a god tank of gas right there and then some, that should get me at least 500 miles, and to work and back for a week or two, actually making me money lol


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Flash back......Posten and Wicked1 Strings


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

KMBH said:


> OH HELL. I would have paid $31 for that.


Nah... my secret sauce is free. [emoji12]


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

WOW. Can't believe he hasn't posted here...

Personally I paid for a weeks worth of instruction and we had a lot of communication. Probably 50 some emails, I learned quite a bit.


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

im sure hes seen this thread and then walked away with his tail between his legs.......... right to his bank $$$


----------



## BowandAero (Jun 5, 2011)

He haphazardly throws ideas out there, turns every sentence into a paragraph, and randomly turns the caps lock on. I can't read anything he writes without going absolutely bonkers. 

I didn't see such a blowup like this, but I wasn't expecting much either. 

I feel bad for the guy. I honestly think he's a genuinely decent and good hearted person. I don't think it was a money making scheme, but given what I've said in the first paragraph, it's clear that he's not really into creating works, literary or otherwise, with any sense of normality, polish, or refinement. His video turned out the same way apparently. 

I just hope the guy's fine.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

kill-em123 said:


> im sure hes seen this thread and then walked away with his tail between his legs.......... right to his bank $$$



Real interested to see how this plays out. Especially for the people that were sending him "extra" money. I was kind of surprised when the price was $31 as he originally advertised $25 but paid anyways. Debating filing a paypal complaint. Was really hoping it would be an actual video like everyone else. 

I guess this is a lesson to do a soft release and have some people look over your stuff and watch a trailer before committing to purchasing for the buyer.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a feeling we would get some still photos when he was talking about voiceover, but I thought they would be used to make his point during the videos... Definitely not what I expected at all when he was talking about super high video quality.... This style of teaching does not work well with my style of learning.. I learn more from actually seeing someone do something 1 time than I do listening to them tell me how to do it 10 times... Furthermore, I cannot focus long enough to actually read his posts...my mind gets bored. I was hoping this "DVD" would keep my attention so I could learn... Pretty disappointed but I have spent $30 on worse things... Guess this will just end up collecting dust


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to feel bad for him but there was a lot of talk about purchasing "professional video and lighting equipment" that cost him thousands and thousands of dollars that was obviously a flat out lie. I just filled out the paypal complaint.


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

I will say and clarify this. I think N&B had good intentions to help others, has knowledge that a lot of others don't here on AT (it's a big population), and also looked to capitalize on it where he could (maybe too much) and you can't blame him for that. But some people can do and some can teach well in front of others. Few can do both well. I think he clearly fell short here and only he knows why. But he won't get another cent from me after Lancaster and my eyes were opened reading posts by him afterward and I didn't see his advice, while often cryptic and repetitive, as worthwhile as I did previously.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

NutsandboltsBooners?


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

BowandAero said:


> He haphazardly throws ideas out there, turns every sentence into a paragraph, and randomly turns the caps lock on. I can't read anything he writes without going absolutely bonkers.
> 
> I didn't see such a blowup like this, but I wasn't expecting much either.
> 
> ...


He entered into the business through deception and with purpose. He's fine.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

streetdoctor said:


> I want to feel bad for him but there was a lot of talk about purchasing "professional video and lighting equipment" that cost him thousands and thousands of dollars that was obviously a flat out lie. I just filled out the paypal complaint.


Exactly.


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

streetdoctor said:


> Real interested to see how this plays out. Especially for the people that were sending him "extra" money. I was kind of surprised when the price was $31 as he originally advertised $25 but paid anyways. Debating filing a paypal complaint. Was really hoping it would be an actual video like everyone else.
> 
> I guess this is a lesson to do a soft release and have some people look over your stuff and watch a trailer before committing to purchasing for the buyer.


Yeah is initial price was 25 tyd, I still don't understand how some people are perfectly fine with "throwing 31 dollars down the drain" in their words,
31 dollars is still 31 dollars
NOW ACCEPTING ANY DONATIONS FROM 1-31 DOLLARS


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

It is hard to speak for someones intentions you do not know, but this is why most of the pro archers do not get on here i am sure. Everyone has opinions, and thats cool. Its just hard to watch someone that seems to work hard while having intentions to help people get better get bashed a little bit. I guess thats the risk of a business venture. Either way I have learned some things here and there from the guy so I hope it does not keep him away from the forum.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

kill-em123 said:


> Yeah is initial price was 25 tyd, I still don't understand how some people are perfectly fine with "throwing 31 dollars down the drain" in their words,
> 31 dollars is still 31 dollars
> NOW ACCEPTING ANY DONATIONS FROM 1-31 DOLLARS


I kinda laughed at people sending extra... I get gifting the money if you trust the guy, but I'm not sending extra.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

tagged


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

guess were all waiting for the one and only to give his input


----------



## BowandAero (Jun 5, 2011)

miko0616 said:


> He entered into the business through deception and with purpose. He's fine.


If so, it won't end sunny side up for him. With a litany of PayPal disputes, he'll make nearly nothing on this.

PayPal is something I know a lot about. As a seller, justified dispute by the buyer or not, sellers lose 9 times out of 10. 

I personally just don't think the guy's all there. In order to pull a con of this nature from the start would require a genius like I've never encountered. I just don't think he's that.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

kill-em123 said:


> guess were all waiting for the one and only to give his input


last activity today at 8:39pm. Definitely viewed the thread.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

A video should be just that, A video.... Otherwise it is just a money maker...


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

streetdoctor said:


> last activity today at 8:39pm. Definitely viewed the thread.


i'm sure he's been waiting all night for that nuts and bolts dvd review thread, I guess this isn't the one he was looking for lol


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

What a load of BS. Last time i checked his time and videowork costs money and so does shipping. And i highly doubt he said how great he was and how dumb you were, If any of that is untrue i hope he sues you for defamation.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Finding out the hard way it's a slide show & not a video, $31.....


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

kill-em123 said:


> guess were all waiting for the one and only to give his input


From the reactions on this thread, the word "deception" being commonly used, and the tens of thousands of dollars he is making off of AT members he may be retaining a lawyer. People don't like being duped much less feel that they were stolen from.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Lmao..people sent extra $..


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

Let me summarize what i hear from most of the folks who ordered the DVD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ushQ_mMSqw


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

BowandAero said:


> If so, it won't end sunny side up for him. With a litany of PayPal disputes, he'll make nearly nothing on this.
> 
> PayPal is something I know a lot about. As a seller, justified dispute by the buyer or not, sellers lose 9 times out of 10.
> 
> I personally just don't think the guy's all there. In order to pull a con of this nature from the start would require a genius like I've never encountered. I just don't think he's that.


I agree. There's no way he knew that he would reach such heights on here. But he knew he was a fraud and was getting high from the respect he got. He started small, slowly taking more. Thinking you would just accept anything he throws out there, he put this "video" out.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> From a production standpoint, I don't see what would be so hard about taking a bow and showing how to set it up and explain what's going on. Doing voice overs and adding pictures is just as much work IMO. I didn't buy the DVD but N&B has helped me learn some stuff, even if I don't agree with every single method he posts. I can see being disappointed in the DVD, I figured it would be actual video explaining his techniques.


I could spend a hour alone on video demonstrating grip placement on a bow. Theres way to much to tuning, setup, tweaking to put on a 2-3 hr dvd.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Finding out that you just saved $31 by waiting for the reviews... priceless!


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

People always put him on a high horse say he's a guru, never seen him give anything but basic entry level advice. What is so Noble about charging people for the basic advice that is plastered all over this site for free? Archers helping archers, when did it become archers helping archers...for a price?


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

TheTracker said:


> What a load of BS. Last time i checked his time and videowork costs money and so does shipping. And i highly doubt he said how great he was and how dumb you were, If any of that is untrue i hope he sues you for defamation.


He has. Repeatedly. So he should sue anyone for not telling the truth about him but he's above prosecution for lying to thousands of people?


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

nice..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol, you suckers are Finally figuring it out...


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

bluestreaker said:


> Finding out that you just saved $31 by waiting for the reviews... priceless!


Yup


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Have a feeling this one is gonna go down as best thread ever in AT history. Ohio booners, scoot over. I almost pulled the trigger on this one. Maybe I can find one in the classifieds later.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

http://youtu.be/lsNT5URgA3Q


----------



## otisT (Jul 30, 2014)

Have NO dog in this one, but two thoughts come to mind;
On the 'ordered, money sent' thread, I noticed many saying they paid with PayPal 'gift' to help him beat PayPal out of their fees; I do hope these are among his 'satisfied' group of customers.
Secondly; you reckon there's a chance, once he's all caught up, of picking up autographed copies off AT, and at what price premium, do you think?


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Some folks like drinking the coolaid


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

rustyhart said:


>


Genius, I love this.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

miko0616 said:


> He has. Repeatedly. So he should sue anyone for not telling the truth about him but he's above prosecution for lying to thousands of people?


I quoted someone from page 2 but it obviously did not load.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

miko0616 said:


> He has. Repeatedly. So he should sue anyone for not telling the truth about him but he's above prosecution for lying to thousands of people?


What did he lie about exactly be very specific.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

TheTracker said:


> I quoted someone from page 2 but it obviously did not load.


What is the point in this post then?


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow. Glad I didn't pay for this. Here I thought it would be something useful not a load. Glad I saved a bunch of cash.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

TheTracker said:


> What did he lie about exactly be very specific.


Don't bait me. I've revealed him for what he is dozens of times with examples. Go research it.


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

You guy's got me up way to late.
Wondering if this could be the end of the "how's my form " threads?
If it is that would be to bad as he seems to do very well with that.
I will reserve judgment on the "VIDEO" until I see/read it. The way it is sounding I will probably be amongst the disappointed.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

frd567 said:


> You guy's got me up way to late.
> Wondering if this could be the end of the "how's my form " threads?
> If it is that would be to bad as he seems to do very well with that.
> I will reserve judgment on the "VIDEO" until I see/read it. The way it is sounding I will probably be amongst the disappointed.


It would be good to get some fresh material on this site. Maybe, a lesson of all your eggs in 1 basket can be learned.


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> I think hes changing his name to Nuts&BS as we speak


Seems to me you're just trolling at this point since you aren't bothering to say anything constructive at this point beyond just smart ass comments with no purpose.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Well yeah, I'm just chilling with my popcorn. Pretty sure no one has anything constructive to say at this point. Take your troll sign and pitch it into a tent and hang out with me a bit.


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Well yeah, I'm just chilling with my popcorn. Pretty sure no one has anything constructive to say at this point. Take your troll sign and pitch it into a tent and hang out with me a bit.


Pass.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Alright the offer is always there, just bring a sixer


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like GRIV's thing a week for last chance archery is better by a ton.

I think the kitchen sink is about to hit the ground.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

he refunded my money already. like I said I feel bad for him, but this not what I expected at all. i'm assuming he hasn't posted because he's trying to figure out his next move. I'd love to hear his explanation about video and lighting equipment


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Alright the offer is always there, just bring a sixer


Disregard it. There will be more of his followers to come.


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

And the $4,000 broken website that 2 developers can't fix. Yet they do hundreds a year flawlessly.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I hope they like sarcasm


----------



## miko0616 (Aug 25, 2014)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Well I hope they like sarcasm


I definitely do


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Tagged

People payed for what they thought would be a video and apparently got a power point presentation?! What went wrong? 3rd axis off on the video camera? The bendy stick broke?

Hopefully refunds coming to all that requests them.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know what every body expected, everytime he posts its a hole page of the same pictures. I can't hardly get thru one of his posts, no way I'm watching a 3hr movie. Reminds me of that teacher in high school, you no the one I'm talking about as soon as he starts talking your out and don't wake up till the bell goes off!


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels the same about him and how this whole thing turned out.

If he was smart to save face, he should refund all money, pull videos, and pretend this never happened. If anything after that, he should make an actual video, not a voiced over slide show. The latter would probably never happen though.


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok I'm going to need to see the the lighting equipment lined up with a level piece of tape on the wall. Also take a picture set up with your camera in a doorway and post those pictures....too soon?


----------



## Starksky (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont post very much here, but I do read this site daily. I'm just a dude that likes archery, shooting my bows, and working on them. I too ordered for what I "thought" this DVD would be. I read this thread and simply emailed Alan asking for a refund. No kidding he replied in 15 min after my asking at 1:40am with a confirmation of a refund.
To me this says A LOT about Alan and the intentions of this DVD set. In my own opinion there are not many con artist that would refund the money in such a timely manner. In my eyes he has gained a great deal of respect from me. I can't speak for all, obviously, But i do see that at least one other as already received a refund on their purchase. I have been a part of some true scams by members on other forums, and they took the money and ran. Just sayin… I wish everyone involved comes to a happy conclusion in this.


----------



## TCClevenger85 (Dec 11, 2014)

I find this to be extremely disappointing. Precision rifles (tactical/field not bench rest) and reloading has been my primary focus for quite some time now. I shot my first compound bow over this last Thanksgiving, and I was instantly hooked. I find the technical aspect of things to be very appealing and became greatly excited at the thought of purchasing my first bow and any necessary equipment required in order to perform my own tuning. I came across this site and before long discovered the teachings of nuts&bolts and his soon-to-be-released video. I just purchased my first bow (Obsession Phoenix) and my first press (Specialty Archery Pro Press - used to be Accu-Press I believe) with the intent of using the "video" produced by nuts&bolts as a step-by-step guide to walk me through the process of taking my bow out of the box and turning it into a finely tuned instrument. This clearly isn't going to be happening the way that I had originally planned. I am still very excited about my new equipment and beginning my introduction into the world of archery, but I was so eager to begin what I thought was going to be an incredible educational journey courtesy of nuts&bolts, that I can't help but feel a bit deflated. Also, I have only been aware of this much awaited video release for just over one month...knowing how disappointed I am, I can't imagine the level of disappointment/frustration of those who have been waiting over one year for this video. I know there is a wealth of information to be gleaned from the great and generous minds of other respected members here at AT, and I am thankful that a forum such as this exists.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tagged for Friday night beers & some laughs.


----------



## AKFF (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably don't need to tag it, it'll be at the top of the page for a while.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> I did not see this coming..:-0


Me either!


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I am just enjoying the hell out of this whole thing! Lol
What I find most peculiar is the number of guys that are fine with buying it anyways because they think he has somehow owed it from all his previous 'contributions'. Im in the wrong business.... :-(


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Alan is not a scammer by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

What is really bothering me is, after all of the posts that people have posted in the, "who wants a nuts and bolts DVD", not once did Alan, or anyone else, clear up the misunderstanding that lots and lots and lots of people, (as did I ), we're thinking. That this would be a from start to finish "VIDEO", of how to set up your bow. Even going as far as telling us that he had to start over, and had to buy "HD Video equipment", and super expensive sound software. If he was wanting to upgrade his camera, he should have just said, I had to buy a higher resolution camera so my pictures were better quality. Hell, my Galaxy Note 4 shoots pictures at "16 MP, 5312 X 2988" and shoots video at [email protected] fps or [email protected] I'm not for a second, doubting his Archery knowledge or him being a great archery instructor, because the proof is all over these forums. As I'm sure he has forgotten more than I will ever learn about Archery, but what I am doubting is, he didnt know that people were thinking this would be a "VIDEO", and not a updated, "Voiced over", "The Nuts&Bolts of Archery, A Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows", with higher resolution photos. I am hoping he will give us all some insite of this whole debacle, but you would think he would have already done so by now!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

*ahem* http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf

save yourself $25?


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

dcreighton said:


> After attending his Lancaster seminar (saved only by the staff at LAS- cheers ladies and Rob, again) those in attendance clearly gave quiet respect to Alan as little was said in public here on AT about how bad it really was (read the posts and you'll see the vast majority of compliments went to the LAS staff not him). But truth is he continued his stick there, barely taught anything above what your read here repeated over and over and further remained cryptic in the few answers he gave to direct questions. Some didn't come back after lunch the first day and about 1/3 to 1/2 didn't the second. Those that did made use of the indoor range to shoot and make friends and also learn from the lady coaches from LAS. Alan sells himself well. Repeats the same stuff over and over. But don't expect to get anything more then you can dig out for yourself by reading between the lines and pushing yourself to figure it out. If the video promotional photo/screen shot of a bow against a cluttered bench didn't tip you off to the production value or effort put into the video then I guess the many disappointed folks that will now speak up should help you spend your money somewhere else.


This is interesting. I use to read some of his junk on here several years back and then got away from AT. Shortly after he gave his LAS seminar (which I wasnt aware of) I talked with somebody that made the trek down there for it and I could not believe this guy put on a seminar at LAS of all places! My first thought was how did that ever come about. I understand now.... deception.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tagged , some folks are even happier they gave a little extra when paying . Oh my , i visioned and expected something different as well . moving on now , almost time to get wasted this weekend .:darkbeer:


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Well, I did not really have any expectations on what the DVDS was going to be, just some form/tuning help.
If I want high quality video I watch a Scarlet Johanson movie.
For archery I want info, do I need to see a high quality video of someone doing cable yoke twisting? No!
I want info, if the DVD is all his posts in one DVD, then that's good.
Will get my copy this weekend.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

I was expecting something like this that I paid $30 for last year:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the-self-reliant-bowhunter-dvd-by-michael-braden.html



A few examples:

Replacing the center serving:






Syncing a hybrid cam:






Tying a D-loop on:






Three axis leveling:


----------



## pablito2510 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think I will forego this DVD and opt for the Lars Andersen instructional video. (With subtitles)


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonder how many sets will end up in the classifieds and at what cost?????


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

leveralone said:


> Flash back......Posten and Wicked1 Strings


And K and K


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

ATLurker said:


> I was expecting something like this that I paid $30 for last year:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the-self-reliant-bowhunter-dvd-by-michael-braden.html
> 
> ...


This is a real good training Video. Lots of information. Was hoping this new DVD was the next step up in training but from what I.ve been reading it sounds like this is going to be one of those long awaited let downs in life. I can see in the near future a forum started. "Who Wants A DVD Refund"


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

vftcandy said:


> Lol, you suckers are Finally figuring it out...


Ouch....


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Just put mine in the classifieds, even though it hasn't actually arrived yet. Should be here soon though. $20 TYD, unopened.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2409845&p=1072224638#post1072224638


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

At least he didn't take payments until he actually had a product to deliver. Not the same as some of the other names mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> Wish I would have seen this earlier. Sent the paypal for it this afternoon. This thing has had a BIG build up for a long time now. As already stated,I expect more than just stills with a voice over.


X2... I did the same thing. I just figured it was a video actually showing you what to do. 

So basically it's just a slideshow presentation of him reading his book?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh boy.. was just a matter of time... Did any of you guys ever question his credentials.... lol..

Just feel sorry for all the guys he has screwed...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Too bad some of you didn't have the sense of duty to post about your bad experiences with his coaching and seminars long ago. This thread is full of negative reviews on his direct services. But you couldn't find any of this before now...no one wanted to say anything publicly.

You know why?

Yeah, you know why.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Well all I'll say is it certainly wasn't the type of DVD I expected. I think I posted in his thread a year ago saying I'd like a DVDs, but then forgot about the whole thing. 

He has been helpful to many as far as I can tell. Sucks for those that didn't get what they were expecting.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing he hasn't chimed in yet


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Nuts and Bolts.

I think he's kinda odd so maybe his DVD is "odd" as well.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

I suspect he will just post something that sez anybody that isnt satisfied with their purchase will recieve a full refund. Then he will just disappear from this Forum. He has been outed now.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm pretty disappointed in the way some folks are attacking Alan. Ok so his DVD isn't any good. Request a refund. 

IMO Alan has helped many people on here with "concepts" about archery. I think he's a great resource. I hope he doesn't leave.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I actually think being a great competitive archer is prohibitive to being a great coach....while you're being a great competitive archer. I do think it helps if the coach has been a successful competitor at one time.
> 
> As for Alan, I'm seeing a lot of dirty laundry aired with this dissatisfaction that doesn't surprise me in the least. IMO, (and take it as such) NB's post have been increasingly arrogant as of late and perhaps even delusional regarding his own abilities to shoot....and to make the evaluations that require skilled shooting.


I've gotten the same feeling about his posts, especially lately. He's always come of as a little arrogant but many highly educated people do.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> I've gotten the same feeling about his posts, especially lately. He's always come of as a little arrogant but many highly educated people do.


Not to side track this thread but I read on here a few years ago a post from a hunting guide who said he didn't like guiding people who are bosses or managers because they are so used to telling people what to do all the time it carries over outside of work and they don't realize it. Even though they are nice guys and polite they just come across wrong.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, looks like I'll stick with the trusty old guess and check method. Glad I wasn't one of the buyers.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

The "Delmar Woodlawn" video will be out soon. I cant wait. It will be a superior video to anythng to date. You can look up some of his interviews on you tube if you have never heard of him.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Typical archers with inflated. Ego's. They bash anybody & everything for just trying to help


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bluestreaker said:


> Finding out that you just saved $31 by waiting for the reviews... priceless!





hahahaha...have to admit that is me. 

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't stand reading his POSTS. 
SO, 
NOW I am glad I DIDN'T buy HIS video. 

ONLY, 
to find OUT it's a total crock of POO! 

SO, 
RESULTS based PURCHASING.


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> Amazing he hasn't chimed in yet


That's because that little white spec on top of chicken chit, well that's chicken chit to....


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going to shut this down. If your not happy with your purchase of Nuts & Bolts Dvd, then PM him. Absolutely no need to sit and bash him in the forums over it


----------

